# The most dreaded thread of the year.... The Closing thread......



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2021)

The  mighty Yawgoo Valley just posted on their social media feeds that this coming Sunday will be the last day they spin the lifts this season.....


----------



## abc (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't dread it. It only means the start of cycling season. 

But before that, there's the fun of corn harvest and slushy bumps.  OK, I'm a fan of spring skiing. I'll go hide now while you all moan...


----------



## skiur (Mar 12, 2021)

Why wouldn't someone be a fan of spring skiing? Outside of a powder day, I can't think of any better time to ski than a sunny 55 degrees day.  And then add on tailgating? Spring is great.  It's our reward for skiing in cold icy conditions all winter.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 12, 2021)

^^^^^^^^

This

It's killing me to not be able to ski this spring.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2021)

My wife hates spring skiing.
 I like the crossover season when I can ski and cycle.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 12, 2021)

Used to do ' triathlons ' back when I lived and worked at killington 20+ years ago.  9 holes of golf in the am, mid day mtb ride, then bumps on superstar and tailgating afternoon.

Loved springtime up there.


----------



## abc (Mar 12, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Used to do ' triathlons ' back when I lived and worked at killington 20+ years ago.  9 holes of golf in the am, mid day mtb ride, then bumps on superstar and tailgating afternoon.
> 
> Loved springtime up there.


My “triathlon” is ski, cycle, white water. 

Thiugh to be fair, I can’t do all 3 in the same place. I ride near home, ski way up north (central/norther VT), white water can be anywhere in between though.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 12, 2021)

God willing my season will end at A Basin on June 6th with a sun burn and pounding headache.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2021)

Hate to see it end but spring skiing can make up for it if you get the days right. I’ll go into sort of denial mode soon and get a bit crabby. 9 more days to hit 40 and I’d be pretty happy.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 12, 2021)

Zermatt said:


> God willing my season will end at A Basin on June 6th with a sun burn and pounding headache.


Same here!  Spring skiing at A Basin is the best.  We have skied there up to June 28th.  The snow holds well there and they have always extended past the projected closing date.  This year will be different since there are lots of areas where the snow never covered the rocks.  We have two more trips planned for CO one in late April and one in June and if feasible maybe another in May.  In Colorado, March and April are great months for snow accumulation so hopefully that happens.  This weekend will help but most of the snow will be east of the Continental Divide.

BTW take Ginko Biloba and Ginseng vitamins everyday for two weeks prior to going out and you will be better off.  Helps with blood circulation.  We were there for a week last week and had no issues also ate bananas every morning.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 12, 2021)

It hurts extra for me as I go from 3 day work weeks to craziness. I've got another month or so before that happens.


----------



## TyWebb (Mar 18, 2021)

Blue Mt Pa - last call is March 28


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 18, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Used to do ' triathlons ' back when I lived and worked at killington 20+ years ago.  9 holes of golf in the am, mid day mtb ride, then bumps on superstar and tailgating afternoon.
> 
> Loved springtime up there.


Our Trifecta was White Heat all morning, Slalom skiing on Long Lake and 9 holes at Norway CC


----------



## urungus (Mar 18, 2021)

abc said:


> My “triathlon” is ski, cycle, white water.
> 
> Thiugh to be fair, I can’t do all 3 in the same place. I ride near home, ski way up north (central/norther VT), white water can be anywhere in between though.



Berkshire East has white water and they host the “Berkshire Highlands Pentathlon” each spring - a 4.2 mile road/trail run, a 16 mile cycling leg, 2 mile kayak, a 2 mile obstacle run, a mile hike to the top of the mountain and a downhill ski to the finish.


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2021)

urungus said:


> Berkshire East has white water and they host the “Berkshire Highlands Pentathlon” each spring - a 4.2 mile road/trail run, a 16 mile cycling leg, 2 mile kayak, a 2 mile obstacle run, a mile hike to the top of the mountain and a downhill ski to the finish.


Why do so many people always want to time their activities? I'd prefer to stretch my day as long as possible, not making it as short as possible!


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 18, 2021)

urungus said:


> Berkshire East has white water and they host the “Berkshire Highlands Pentathlon” each spring - a 4.2 mile road/trail run, a 16 mile cycling leg, 2 mile kayak, a 2 mile obstacle run, a mile hike to the top of the mountain and a downhill ski to the finish.


Nothing really compares to Mt Washington's "Inferno Race".
  It's one tough mother.... Run, Bike, Kayak, Hike up, Ski down


A lil histoy
https://www.mtearchronicles.com/sin...no-the-legendary-ski-race-of-tuckerman-ravine


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 18, 2021)

Wachusett has started to advertise projected closing is 4/4/21. Hopefully that is an underpromise as they are also advertising a 4 foot base! And their business was still very brisk - was a few minute lift line at all lifts right up until they closed til 9:30 pm and they had a lot of cars in the overflow lot from people skiing the day session.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 19, 2021)

This is the last weekend for the Southcentral PA Vail resorts.  Pretty typical closing date for all 3.  Business drops off significantly because spring sports are well underway as it tends to get nice down here rather quickly.  

I had heard Roundtop was considering next weekend because they have the snow, but business levels were way down last weekend.  Bean Counters always win...


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2021)

Pats peak 3/28


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 19, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> This is the last weekend for the Southcentral PA Vail resorts.  Pretty typical closing date for all 3.  Business drops off significantly because spring sports are well underway as it tends to get nice down here rather quickly.
> 
> I had heard Roundtop was considering next weekend because they have the snow, but business levels were way down last weekend.  Bean Counters always win...


An easier decision when those who are real motivated to keep using their pass in the Spring can still do 1 more weekend at Frost and 3 more at Hunter.


----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2021)

Forecast in northern New England blows after Tuesday but looks sweet Sat-Tue. I’m considering skiing Saturday, typically unthinkable for me. Haven’t done that in over a decade.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2021)

Black mountain NH is done end of day tomorrow, March 20.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 19, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> An easier decision when those who are real motivated to keep using their pass in the Spring can still do 1 more weekend at Frost and 3 more at Hunter.


yep and I get it.  I know the corporate haters will think its BS, but skiing in March in Southcentral PA just isn't a big winner.  If they commit to stay open from Early to mid-December and stay open until the 3rd weekend in March every year I will not complain.  I'd prefer they contract to 1 mountain down here for 1 more weekend, but I also see the reason to just end it. 

If I wasn't on the DL I'd definitely be going to Frost next weekend.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 19, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Black mountain NH is done end of day tomorrow, March 20.


Hmmm, my backup plan for Washington is looking worse and worse by the day.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2021)

The great and powerful Mount Southington in CT, just opened up ticket reservations through next Sunday, the 28th!  

While it may not have the biggest vertical drop or toughest terrain of the resorts in CT, having been there for a highschool ski race this past Monday, they're still 100% open with some solid base depths, and I will say that since they made a major upgrade to their snowmaking system a couple of seasons ago, they certainly have plenty of firepower to make a bunch of snow quickly!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2021)

Just got back from Park City..spring skiing and powder skiing all in the same week...Now we will see if spring ...springs up at Stowe..still cold up there.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 19, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Just got back from Park City..spring skiing and powder skiing all in the same week...Now we will see if spring ...springs up at Stowe..still cold up there.


Hoping for Stowe April 2-3 hitting closer places on way up and back April 1 and 4.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 19, 2021)

The warming trend coming up will probably have some negative impacts into next week!


----------



## skimagic (Mar 20, 2021)

Victor Constant on the West Point Army base is closing Sunday.   I missed it again this year.


----------



## urungus (Mar 20, 2021)

Bousquet closing Sunday


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 21, 2021)

Catamount's not selling past 3/31. On Friday a couple of staff implied they're about done. If it weren't getting  into the 60's this week they probably have enough base to go a couple weeks more, but this will hurt.

Going up to Butternut today, we'll see how she looks.


----------



## FBGM (Mar 21, 2021)

Save 4 Ikonic days for spring Bird. Snowpack is meh, but they should squeeze out into May I hope.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey, it's better than writing about covid closings in January.

Mohawk in CT plans to be open through April 3, I guess passing on Easter. Based on the sticky surfaces, seems like they blew snow in some high traffic areas Friday night.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2021)

Hunter held up well today..all areas pretty well covered..so far..get it while its good.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 21, 2021)

Poconos update:
Elk closed - possibly reopening Saturday
Montage closed midweek now but open fri/sat/sun normal hours, no closing date announced yet, aiming for at least Easter
Shawnee open through Sunday now except no night skiing
Camelback open until at least Easter possibly until 2nd week of April
Bear Creek closed except to season pass holders
Spring Mountain, Big Boulder, Big Bear closed
Blue and Jack Frost open until Sunday as previously noted here

Spring weather causing people to not want to ski probably as big of a problem as base at this point - spring really hitting hard now, and we got the time change, and people don't have days that they scheduled in advance when it still felt like winter at this point - demand must be low because Blue and Camelback demand pricing is the lowest it has been all season!


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> An easier decision when those who are real motivated to keep using their pass in the Spring can still do 1 more weekend at Frost and 3 more at Hunter.


Hunter will never make it 3 more weekends. Maybe 2. It was melting before our eyes today and yesterday.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Big Bear closed


Closing the 2nd or 3rd weekend in March was normal for them back when I was a kid. I'm tempted to say I remember one time they stayed open until the last weekend in March (but I feel like that year we also had a big late March storm that helped).


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 22, 2021)

Belleayre was awesome saturday and sunday.

But boy, it's warm this week.  Not sure they haven enough to make it past this weekend.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 22, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Bear Creek closed except to season pass holders


What an odd decision to close only to people who would bring them $


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 22, 2021)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter will never make it 3 more weekends. Maybe 2. It was melting before our eyes today and yesterday.


Coverage seemed good to me this weekend - though of of course it melts when above freezing


----------



## PAabe (Mar 22, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> What an odd decision to close only to people who would bring them $


I don't get it either.  They say open until April but now only for passholders.  They have sold out every weekend this year that I checked, including last weekend.  My best guess is some passholders complained about it being packed all season so now Bear Creek is offering them two more weeks for just them.  Might also be trying to push passes for next year since they are honoring those now too.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 23, 2021)

So no mention about what these multiple 60F to 70F days followed by warm rain Friday even in northernmost New England is going to do to the snow coverage?

It's been a great week of bluebird Tshirt spring skiing - it's been May in March - been loving the corn snow, but...

How long can the snowpack last in these high temps, strong bluebird sun and now coming rain? Is there any science or charting data on this? Can resorts really make it to April?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 23, 2021)

Teleskier said:


> So no mention about what these multiple 60F to 70F days followed by warm rain Friday even in northernmost New England is going to do to the snow coverage?
> 
> It's been a great week of bluebird Tshirt spring skiing - it's been May in March - been loving the corn snow, but...
> 
> How long can the snowpack last in these high temps, strong bluebird sun and now coming rain? Is there any science or charting data on this? Can resorts really make it to April?



It will absolutely destroy a lot of terrain. There's little doubt about it. Can they make it to April? Shouldn't be an issue for at least the deeper snow-making trails at many resorts. How far into April they can make it though is a question for sure.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 23, 2021)

April 18 at wildcat will be a stretch unless it snows but northern nh snow has not gotten soupy yet somehow. Will see how this afternoon cooks up.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 23, 2021)

Compared to a typical warm week, this week has overnight lows well below freezing with low dewpoints which has helped preserve the base (relatively speaking).


----------



## Dickc (Mar 24, 2021)

From an Indy Pass email:


*Resort*​*Closing Date*​*Reservations Required*​49 Degrees North​April 11th​Yes​Antelope Butte​April 12th​No​Apex Mountain​April 5th​No​Beaver Mountain​April 4​No​Berkshire East​April 4​Yes​Big Powderhorn​Closed​No​Black Mountain​Closed​No​Blue Knob​March 28​No​Bolton Valley​April 4​Yes​Brundage​April 11​No​Bryce​Closed​No​Buck Hill​Closed​No​Caberfae Peaks​Closed​No​Canaan Resort​Closed​No​Cannon​May 9​Yes​Castle Mountain​April 11​No​Cataloochee​Closed​No​Catamount​March 28​No​China Peak​April 11-18​No​Crystal Mountain​May 9​No​Detroit Mountain​Closed​No​Eagle Crest​April 11​No​Granite Peak​April 10​No​Greek Peak​TBD​No​Hoodoo​April 11​No​Hurricane Ridge​March 31​No​Jay Peak​April 30​No​Little Switzerland​Closed​No​Lost Trail​April 4​No​Lutsen​May 2​Yes​Magic Mountain​April 4​Yes​Massanutten​March 28​No​Mission Ridge​April 11​Yes​Mohawk Mountain​April 3​Yes​Mount Shasta​May 9​No​Nordic Mountain​Closed​No​Ober Gatlinburg​Closed​No​Pat's Peak​March 28​Yes​Pine Mountain Resort​March 31​No​Pomerelle​March 28​No​Powder Ridge​Closed​No​Red Lodge​April 11​Yes​Saddleback​April 30​No​Sasquatch​April 4​No​Schuss Mountain​Closed​No​Shawnee Mountain​Closed​No​Silver Mountain​April 18​Yes through 4/11​Snow King​March 28​No​Snow Ridge​March 21-28​No​Soldier Mountain​Closed​No​Spirit Mountain​Closed​N/A​Suicide Six​Closed​No​Sunrise Ski Park​Closed​No​Swain​March 28​No​Swiss Valley​Closed​No​Tamarack​April 4​No​Terry Peak​April 4​No​Trollhaugen​Closed​No​Tyrol Basin​Closed​No​Waterville Valley​April 4​No​White Pass​April 11​No​White Pine​March 28​No​Winterplace​Closed​No​​​​


----------



## bizarrefaith (Mar 24, 2021)

Doubt Cannon is going to May 9th


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2021)

bizarrefaith said:


> Doubt Cannon is going to May 9th


Haha that stuck out to me as well. If they somehow pulled that off I would pay them a visit. Maybe theyre planning it as the ultimate FU to Vail for cutting Wildcat's season.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 25, 2021)

I was going to make a lame joke about Mt. Shasta, but it turns out that there really is a connection between it and the beverage manufacturer.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 25, 2021)

Cannons real closing is April 11th.


----------



## machski (Mar 25, 2021)

Loon is the 11th of April as well, but if you want a final spin on the Kanc Quad (in it's current location anyway), get it by this Sunday.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 25, 2021)

Mad River Glen all but done for the season.....

_On Friday, March 26th, 2021, we will be closed due to the incoming weather. We’re taking these steps in an effort to preserve the main mountain with the hopes of re-opening on Saturday._


----------



## TSQURD (Mar 25, 2021)

MRG 3/24


----------



## Pez (Mar 26, 2021)

Bromely 4/4


----------



## kingslug (Mar 26, 2021)

!/2 of Hunters trails gone....


----------



## slatham (Mar 26, 2021)

Never thought I'd see a sign recommending not to ski on dirt. Seems a bit obvious but whatever.

Bromley 4/4 has been the plan for the past couple of weeks but they are now closed today, and will be closed M-W next week. Whether they can actually reopen for next weekend is a real question. More rain today, not much cold tonight and more rain Sunday/Monday. It is melting fast in SoVT. This is the end.......


----------



## ss20 (Mar 26, 2021)

slatham said:


> Never thought I'd see a sign recommending not to ski on dirt. Seems a bit obvious but whatever.
> 
> Bromley 4/4 has been the plan for the past couple of weeks but they are now closed today, and will be closed M-W next week. Whether they can actually reopen for next weekend is a real question. More rain today, not much cold tonight and more rain Sunday/Monday. It is melting fast in SoVT. This is the end.......



It's tongue-in-cheek, MRG style.  Like some of their legendary videos from the season we don't talk about.


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 26, 2021)

kingslug said:


> !/2 of Hunters trails gone....


Was just looking at their webcams along with Windam and Plattekill. What a difference from two weeks ago. I think I'm hanging up my ski equipment for the season. It was a great year despite covid and the warm December.


----------



## RichT (Mar 26, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Was just looking at their webcams along with Windam and Plattekill. What a difference from two weeks ago. I think I'm hanging up my ski equipment for the season. It was a great year despite covid and the warm December.


One run at Hunter tomorrow and then hanging on the deck to finish off the season!


----------



## Pez (Mar 26, 2021)

i feel like this season ends with a whimper...

lawn work is here


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 26, 2021)

Pez said:


> i feel like this season ends with a whimper...
> 
> lawn work is here


Two snowstorms in the cards next week!

Catamount not reopening for the weekend, done for the season after trying to preserve W-F this week.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> It's killing me to not be able to ski this spring.



Same.

And it's only because my wife is a government employee.  Totally stinks.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2021)

screw it..im going to Hunter to play in the mud


----------



## Pez (Mar 27, 2021)

2 snow storms?  I'll believe it when i see it


----------



## NYDB (Mar 27, 2021)

Magic is closing after today.  Brutal march weather.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 27, 2021)

At Hunter now.. Tomorrow will be there last day. White Cloud could go longer but connecting trails at top and bottom are on their last legs.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 27, 2021)

A lot of places can't make it through the weekend to the next bit of cold weather. Butternut, Jiminy Peak, Mountain Creek throwing in the towel today.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2021)

My plan was to go to Belleayre today as the end of my season. 

I got up at 7 with no desire to drive anywhere. Bagged it. My season is done. 34 days is enough.

The middle of the season was great; November was nonexistent for me and after great spring skiing last weekend at Plattekill the weather has messed up the end.

Put the skis away this morning, been lubing and spooling new line onto my reels and cleaning tackle boxes for opening of trout season on 
April 1.

I'm lucky to say that whenever skiing ends I'm happy to move on to my summer addiction.


----------



## urungus (Mar 27, 2021)

Berkshire East closed today (and apparently tomorrow) due to power outage, hoping to reopen for Easter weekend.  Hopefully they will be able, what a crappy way to end the season.


----------



## skef (Mar 27, 2021)

urungus said:


> Berkshire East closed today (and apparently tomorrow) due to power outage, hoping to reopen for Easter weekend.  Hopefully they will be able, what a crappy way to end the season.


Last weekend they still had plenty of whale-stockpiles on UMass, Flying Cloud, and Big Chief. Hope they make it.


----------



## Zand (Mar 27, 2021)

MRG is done today.


----------



## urungus (Mar 27, 2021)

skef said:


> Last weekend they still had plenty of whale-stockpiles on UMass, Flying Cloud, and Big Chief. Hope they make it.



One thing that puzzles me ... Berkshire East has both the windmill and a solar field, so I would have thought they would be immune from power outages ?  Unless it was their own system that failed (although I have heard of other power outages in Mass today) ? I guess they don’t have a battery backup system ?


----------



## Dickc (Mar 27, 2021)

Updated email from the Indy Pass folks:

Well, no one said it would be easy to keep track of 63 independent resorts and sometimes we make a mistake so please forgive the extra email in your inbox. 

*Corrected Closing Dates*
Cannon Mountain - April 11
Cataloochee Mountain - April 4
Crystal Mountain - April 4
Greek Peak - May 1
Lutsen Mountains - April 11


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 27, 2021)

Drove by Belleayre today after skiing hunter from 9:30-1 as I’m going to get the Bell, Gore, WF pass next season...

They have way more snow than Hunter. I think they’ll make next weekend.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 27, 2021)

Dickc said:


> Updated email from the Indy Pass folks:
> 
> Well, no one said it would be easy to keep track of 63 independent resorts and sometimes we make a mistake so please forgive the extra email in your inbox.
> 
> ...


Greek Peak May 1?! Maybe I'll get another day yet if they can hang on a few more weeks then


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2021)

LonghornSkier said:


> Drove by Belleayre today after skiing hunter from 9:30-1 as I’m going to get the Bell, Gore, WF pass next season...
> 
> They have way more snow than Hunter. I think they’ll make next weekend.


My ex was there..wasn't happy..said its pretty shot..but thats an opinion


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2021)

Hunter was good today as it never warmed up..so..cornfest. It looks like a missile testing site now but what is there was enough to spend a day on. The north opened with overlook in good shape. Lower K and upper xover had good moguls. The cliff was sporty.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 27, 2021)

kingslug said:


> My ex was there..wasn't happy..said its pretty shot..but thats an opinion


I didn’t ski anything at Belleayre so I can’t comment.. But from the parking lot, it looked quite a bit more covered than Hunter.

For example, Dot Nebel was wall to wall to the point that they were racing on it.


----------



## Edd (Mar 27, 2021)

Cranmore is done after today, which wasn’t their plan. Gunstock may call it quits after tomorrow but no decision yet.


----------



## Mum skier (Mar 27, 2021)

Sunapee was lovely today in the warm sun. But I can’t see they will make it to next weekend let alone the 11th with the forecasted weather.   Already very narrow in places.
All things considered they have done well this year. I wish they had blown some snow during the cold spell a couple  weeks ago, but we had some good days there this year. Lines were long at times but at least they managed the lines so they were fair.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm amazed that hunter is staying open...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2021)

It was totally worth it..Some runs from Sunday are gone now but there is still some left to make it worth it. Just more challenging.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2021)

kingslug said:


> It was totally worth it..Some runs from Sunday are gone now but there is still some left to make it worth it. Just more challenging.


I agree - It was awesome spring skiing but it's still hard for me to think it can remain open.  Hunter dropped the ball on snowmaking.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2021)

Read an article about how the lack of a good thaw freeze like we always get in Jan or Feb has hurt us. No ice base to retain the snow. Interesting..damned if we do and don't get one.


----------



## kendo (Mar 29, 2021)

Stowe skied great this afternoon.  3" of fresh windblown powder on top of a still deep enough base.  

A few places on lower Liftline looked thin.  We'll see what mountain ops does tonight now that everything has frozen after yesterday's weather.

Only mtn triple open on Mansfield due to ripping winds all day.

Hayride looked sporty with huge wall to wall frozen bumps and powder filled troughs.

They're still showing 8-12 forecast for Thurs.  May have to extend the trip...


----------



## ss20 (Mar 29, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Read an article about how the lack of a good thaw freeze like we always get in Jan or Feb has hurt us. No ice base to retain the snow. Interesting..damned if we do and don't get one.



Ehhhh there's a few layers in there.  That sleet storm put down a good layer of shit in early Feb.  

What hurt was things thawed and never re-froze.  55 degrees in the day cooling to 40 at night for a week+ straight is terrible.  You need cool nights and at least a few solid freezes in the low 20s each week to keep the snowpack going.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 29, 2021)

plus ABSOLUTELY NO March snow.  Like none In many areas.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 29, 2021)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I'm amazed that hunter is staying open...


Right!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2021)

And on another note Whistler closed for the next 3 weeks due to ...Covid...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 30, 2021)

Mountain Creek's last day was Saturday.  I'm glad I went Saturday since I was debating going Sunday instead.


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2021)

Gunstock is definitely in its last week. Today is gorgeous and the snow was soft right away.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh look - the suns out and Hunter is STILL open..   Time to clear the calendar for the afternoon!!!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2021)

go for it.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 30, 2021)

Bell trail count dropping by the day!  Hoping to make Saturday our last day of the season....well..maybe sunday morning too if Sat. is fun...we'll see what we get!


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 30, 2021)

urungus said:


> Berkshire East closed today (and apparently tomorrow) due to power outage, hoping to reopen for Easter weekend.  Hopefully they will be able, what a crappy way to end the season.


They had a power issue back in February too....liftie said a grounding issue???


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2021)

MG Skier said:


> They had a power issue back in February too....liftie said a grounding issue???


This time it was all power poles. There was a pic I saw on I forget which social media platform, with a few line trucks in the parking lot area, and multiple poles down. The really gusty winds ahead and around the storm last Friday was apparently the cause of the downed poles


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 30, 2021)

Yikes...thanks for the info!


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 30, 2021)

kingslug said:


> And on another note Whistler closed for the next 3 weeks due to ...Covid...


YUP  Brazilian variant that is now in raging in the community. 
Most likely Whistler is done for the year....


----------



## ss20 (Mar 30, 2021)

Thunder Ridge shooting for re-opening Friday-Sunday this week but my personal opinion is I don't think it's happening.  Blew a crapton of snow but Ma Nature always has the final say!  The base goes f-a-s-t once we hit March as the hill faces directly West.  But late March is still incredibly impressive given St. Patty's used to be the target.  I only heard of them making April once from someone who's been there 45+ years.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 1, 2021)

B-EAST is toast


----------



## slatham (Apr 1, 2021)

Bromley made it official - its over. Last Saturday was it. They reported 1 inch for the ENTIRE MONTH OF MARCH! That has to be  a (bad) record!


----------



## skimagic (Apr 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Thunder Ridge shooting for re-opening Friday-Sunday this week but my personal opinion is I don't think it's happening.  Blew a crapton of snow but Ma Nature always has the final say!  The base goes f-a-s-t once we hit March as the hill faces directly West.  But late March is still incredibly impressive given St. Patty's used to be the target.  I only heard of them making April once from someone who's been there 45+ years.


Thunder Ridge has called it quits.  Mohawk was shooting for this weekend also, but didn't make it...


----------



## PAabe (Apr 1, 2021)

Camelback will not open this weekend despite webcam seemingly showing decent coverage and it is flurrying there today with good weekend weather forecasted.  Classic move.
7 Springs might be last in PA this year.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 1, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Camelback will not open this weekend despite webcam seemingly showing decent coverage and it is flurrying there today with good weekend weather forecasted.  Classic move.


Yeah, that was disappointing.  I checked their webcam this morning and was sure they'd open on last weekend.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 1, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah, that was disappointing.  I checked their webcam this morning and was sure they'd open on last weekend.


I also was sure I was going tomorrow afternoon.  sad.  Maybe I will go to 7S or Belle saturday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 2, 2021)

Ontario new lockdown is shutting down ski areas again. Some ski resorts had this confirmed today. Lockdown takes effect at midnight; Blue Mountain has decided to spin until midnight.

Here is the other definite list of closures across the East from Labrador to the Manitoba all the way down to Alabama.

Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Depressing? – Part 1








						Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Depressing? – Part 1
					

Another year, another start to the Closing Thread prior to the first weekend in April.  The Global pandemic continued into the 2020-21 season; after abruptly ending the Northern Hemisphere sea…




					madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 3, 2021)

Belleayre closing Tuesday


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Belleayre closing Tuesday


Just saw that pretty amazing. I went yesterday and the snow loss from Tuesday was dramatic.

I figured today would be it and I just wasn't up for semi soft snow on top of ice. Pretty cold out there today. 

But maybe tomorrow as temps trend higher.


----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 4, 2021)

We were there Saturday and had a blasts.  Never got soft up on the top head walls but we were just enjoying the sun...could have skied today but decided why bother?  All good. Great season.  Done. Ski rack off bike rack on.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 4, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> We were there Saturday and had a blasts.  Never got soft up on the top head walls but we were just enjoying the sun...could have skied today but decided why bother?  All good. Great season.  Done. Ski rack off bike rack on.


I hear you the trout are calling my name but I'll go to Belle Tuesday.


----------



## Mum skier (Apr 4, 2021)

We just had an awesome three days at Sunday River. Got very soft today but still great coverage especially away from the central heavily trafficked areas.   
Now the “ski in” at the Grand Summit was becoming a bit marginal.....but some mud skiing and dodging bare patches is all part of April skiing.
I just wish this was 2 hrs from Boston not 3.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2021)

Friggin full blown winter at Stowe this weekend.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 6, 2021)

Jay was great on Saturday, Sunday was fun too but a bit grabby on the lower 1/3rd of the hill.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 6, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Friggin full blown winter at Stowe this weekend.


It was colder than I expected too... though it did warm up during the day. This week up there will be July temps! Can't see how the snow can last in those temps and never going below freezing for a whole week. At least there's no rain, but the sun will be intense.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 6, 2021)

Might be done for this weekend. 
But the weather forecasts never really match what really goes on up there. Last year we had to leave as you couldn't see anything.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah, the dirt was starting to show on major trails between the Bonnie and Jet. Much of the new snow was gone on the wide open trails. However the trails that had significant snow making had quite a bit of snowpack left. I’d like to go back up but I think it will take a miracle snow storm for that to happen. The difference between Saturday to Sunday was very noticeable. I hope I am wrong, only two days up there for me this year, I’m usually good for 4-8


----------



## machski (Apr 6, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> We just had an awesome three days at Sunday River. Got very soft today but still great coverage especially away from the central heavily trafficked areas.
> Now the “ski in” at the Grand Summit was becoming a bit marginal.....but some mud skiing and dodging bare patches is all part of April skiing.
> I just wish this was 2 hrs from Boston not 3.


All of White Cap's final day was yesterday, just making it to the planned last day works I guess.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 7, 2021)

A bunch of trails opened up at Stowe that were frozen last weekend. Might be the last good one.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 9, 2021)

Skiing options melting out fast... better ski sooner than later.

Weekly list of who's spinning this weekend and until when?

Eastern Closing Thread : Post-Easter Heatwave – Part 2​https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2021/04/09/eastern-closing-thread-post-easter-heatwave-part-2/


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 10, 2021)

Looks like Loon is going to push for the 18th according to their lift ticket calendar. Snow report hasn’t mentioned Sunday as being the end either so holding out hope after three amazing days up there Wednesday through today.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 12, 2021)

How is Superstar looking?  The cam has been pointing at a bare Ovation for the past couple days.  Are they trying to hide a rapidly developing "S" or something?  Was hoping to get in some turns in mid-May after getting fully vaxed if they last that long.

EDIT: Cam back on SS.  No "S" yet, but not looking great for this time of year.


----------



## machski (Apr 12, 2021)

sull1102 said:


> Looks like Loon is going to push for the 18th according to their lift ticket calendar. Snow report hasn’t mentioned Sunday as being the end either so holding out hope after three amazing days up there Wednesday through today.


It's official, Loon pushed closing date to Sunday the 18th.  Only spinning the Gondi, North Peak is closed now.  But they are the only area still open in NH now.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 12, 2021)

machski said:


> It's official, Loon pushed closing date to Sunday the 18th.  Only spinning the Gondi, North Peak is closed now.  But they are the only area still open in NH now.


That's a first.

Usually last call is The Cat, or maybe BW


----------



## Zand (Apr 12, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> How is Superstar looking?  The cam has been pointing at a bare Ovation for the past couple days.  Are they trying to hide a rapidly developing "S" or something?  Was hoping to get in some turns in mid-May after getting fully vaxed if they last that long.
> 
> EDIT: Cam back on SS.  No "S" yet, but not looking great for this time of year.


Good news is the pattern looks cool and unsettled for the near future so hopefully the melting will slow down for a bit. My guess is they make it to May 9th or so.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 12, 2021)

2Planker said:


> That's a first.
> 
> Usually last call is The Cat, or maybe BW


Might have something to do with the 150 day season guarantee and a late start, but I'm not sure if SR being open covers that.


----------



## parahelia (Apr 12, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Might have something to do with the 150 day season guarantee and a late start, but I'm not sure if SR being open covers that.


I think their line was the 150 day guarantee could be distributed across all 3 Boyne NE resorts.  Given that, I had kind of figured that they'd fold back to SL with such a warm spring.  I've been pleasantly surprised that they've kept Loon and SR open so long (SR is closing 4/24).  There won't be a ton open on our last trip to SR, but given what they had to work with weather-wise March and April, no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## machski (Apr 12, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Might have something to do with the 150 day season guarantee and a late start, but I'm not sure if SR being open covers that.


As far as NEP passholders go, nope.  Just had to be a 150 day season across all 3, not at each.  This wouldn't get Loon near 150 anyway, having started a week later than SR/SL and both of those need to make 4/23 to get to 150.  Loon would need to make 4/30 to hit 150 themselves.

Honestly I think this has more to do with Boyne knowing there were many disgruntled customers at AttiCat this winter and are pulling out the stops in an effort to lure away business from them, if not others showing they will push the envelope regardless of the season.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 12, 2021)

machski said:


> As far as NEP passholders go, nope.  Just had to be a 150 day season across all 3, not at each.  This wouldn't get Loon near 150 anyway, having started a week later than SR/SL and both of those need to make 4/23 to get to 150.  Loon would need to make 4/30 to hit 150 themselves.
> 
> Honestly I think this has more to do with Boyne knowing there were many disgruntled customers at AttiCat this winter and are pulling out the stops in an effort to lure away business from them, if not others showing they will push the envelope regardless of the season.


I know a Shitload of MWV folks who will be drivin' the Kanc next weekend. My self included


----------



## machski (Apr 12, 2021)

2Planker said:


> I know a Shitload of MWV folks who will be drivin' the Kanc next weekend. My self included


Driving the Kanc to ride the spankin new Kanc8 ehh?


----------



## thebigo (Apr 12, 2021)

2Planker said:


> I know a Shitload of MWV folks who will be drivin' the Kanc next weekend. My self included


I will be in the MWV next weekend and using my boyne pass but heading north through the notch and over to SR. Planning to ski loon Wednesday but not too keen on lapping a four person gondola when it is the only lift open in the state on a Saturday.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 12, 2021)

thebigo said:


> I will be in the MWV next weekend and using my boyne pass but heading north through the notch and over to SR. Planning to ski loon Wednesday but not too keen on lapping a four person gondola when it is the only lift open in the state on a Saturday.


Maybe we will bump into each other.  I too am planning to hit Loon Wednesday with my next years season pass.  Accidentally bought it at pay in full now price, not the installment program.  Might as well use it at least once.  I'll be in all black on green Volkl RTM 84's with green and orange poles.  I'm 6"4' so you can't miss me.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2021)

MadPatSki said:


> Ontario new lockdown is shutting down ski areas again. Some ski resorts had this confirmed today. Lockdown takes effect at midnight; Blue Mountain has decided to spin until midnight.
> 
> Here is the other definite list of closures across the East from Labrador to the Manitoba all the way down to Alabama.
> 
> ...


As always, every Spring, thanks for keeping the stats. 

Might be over sooner than later this season but you never know.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

Well if this storm really hits......K is the place to be.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> How is Superstar looking?  The cam has been pointing at a bare Ovation for the past couple days.  Are they trying to hide a rapidly developing "S" or something?  Was hoping to get in some turns in mid-May after getting fully vaxed if they last that long.
> 
> EDIT: Cam back on SS.  No "S" yet, but not looking great for this time of year.



They've now also zoomed in the "Mountain View Cam" on the upper half of SS. It'll be interesting to see how long SS lasts this year.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Well if this storm really hits......K is the place to be.



Mount Snow is still open!  They could get over a foot.  Killington probably right behind them but that's looking like the northern border for significant snow.

I'll be at K Saturday and Sunday.  Was gonna split K/SB but if this storm DOES give K a decent dump of heavy wet snow I wouldn't doubt patrol opening up some of the upper elevation naturals for one final hurrah.  Not the crazy stuff but 10" of slop can get Ridge open, Powerline, and the low angle stuff on Snowdown like Mouse, upper Royal Flush, Full House.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 13, 2021)

Noaa's "expected snowfall" graphic crapped out so here's the high-end graphic....BUT...this is only through Friday 8am...there's still 12+ hours of snow coming after this...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

K will definitely be a better bet as MS has almost nothing open. Going to watch this one and see. Would be nice to end with a snowstorm.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2021)

SS looks pretty good right now from the webcam  lots of ground showing through on the sides but the base seems deep enough.  It is the water underneath that is unpredictable.  Still looks good for a while.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> K will definitely be a better bet as MS has almost nothing open. Going to watch this one and see. Would be nice to end with a snowstorm.



It does not look cold enough for much snow.  There is a brief window, but potential r&#n between Wed afternoon - Fri evening is not good.  Even accumulation looks low like 1 or 2 inches.  But you never know!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

I kind of like weather channel prediction better.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 13, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> It does not look cold enough for much snow.  There is a brief window, but potential r&#n between Wed afternoon - Fri evening is not good.  Even accumulation looks low like 1 or 2 inches.  But you never know!



I think you're looking at lower elevation forecasts.  NOAA Killington at 1300 feet shows an inch of snow and lots of rain while NOAA Killington 3,400 feet shows 6" with more snow still falling its just the snowfall predictions don't go out far enough to capture the final 12 hours of the storm.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2021)

ss20 said:


> I think you're looking at lower elevation forecasts.  NOAA Killington at 1300 feet shows an inch of snow and lots of rain while NOAA Killington 3,400 feet shows 6" with more snow still falling its just the snowfall predictions don't go out far enough to capture the final 12 hours of the storm.



Yes you are right!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2021)

Its like the Stowe report..need Mt mansfield report.  Most read the report for the town.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 13, 2021)

JimG. said:


> As always, every Spring, thanks for keeping the stats.
> 
> Might be over sooner than later this season but you never know.



Thanks. Crazy times. Unfortunately I'm already at the point where it doesn't take long to do the rounds on who's still open.

From 32 last weekend to 10... still some aiming (hoping) for May.

Meltdown – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 3








						Meltdown – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 3
					

* Update: April 15, 7:30PM: Winter storm warning for part of New England. Magic Mountain VT might reopen for one day, on Saturday, if it receives enough snow. ** Update: April 16, 5:30PM: Magic did…




					madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 14, 2021)

MadPatSki said:


> Thanks. Crazy times. Unfortunately I'm already at the point where it doesn't take long to do the rounds on who's still open.
> 
> From 32 last weekend to 10... still some aiming (hoping) for May.
> 
> ...



Nice analysis!  Interesting from year to year.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 16, 2021)

Killington with 8" so far with rope drops already on higher terrain per the report.  

Lots more snow coming.  Going to crack over a foot EASY, probably by the afternoon report as a heavy band is about to swing through per the radar.  NOAA last night was saying the chance of snow getting below the 50% chance mark at roughly 9pm tonight, now it's above 50% til 1am.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 17, 2021)

And it just kept dumping.....


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2021)

Latest on closing dates...

Down to 6; 2 definitely stopping this weekend.

Freeze Frame – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 4








						Freeze Frame – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 4
					

After the unseasonal warm temperatures since the official start of Spring, we have seen a swing across the East into some below normal temps with some snow accumulations or dusting in most parts. A…




					madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2021)

Sugarloaf last day today

"The last day of ski season is always bittersweet, but you better believe the the hype is high. #theloaf"


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2021)

May-ed It !!!

May turns ahead...

May-ed it – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 5








						May-ed it – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 5
					

Despite the seasonal warm weather, the low snow year and some naysayers who thought that lift served skiing in May was in jeopardy this season, it will happen, we May-ed it , skiing at 4 ski resort…




					madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## MadPatSki (May 7, 2021)

One chairlift is still spinning...









						Mothers’ Day Skiing Edition – Eastern Closing Thread 2020-21 – Part 6
					

For the first time since November, no lifts were running for skiing anywhere in the East. After last Sunday like in every May, Killington scaled back it’s skiing operations to Friday-Sunday only. W…




					madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## Zand (May 7, 2021)

Planning on heading up next Sunday. Still looks decent on the webcam and this week will be cool, but who knows what it will look like on Memorial Day in 3 weeks. Unlikely is probably a good word but if it stays cool all month then never say never.


----------



## Newpylong (May 7, 2021)

Memorial day is likely not gonna happen. Next weekend will be it in my judgement.


----------



## ss20 (May 7, 2021)

I'll be up next Friday.  Next weekend is near-certain but any weekend following that would be tough.  That said, as you pointed out it's supposed to get cold with temps right around freezing most nights.


----------



## Newpylong (May 7, 2021)

Good crowd there today it looks like, nice day for skiing.


----------



## 180 (May 10, 2021)

Snow pack has ripened. Next Sunday is the last day.  My guess.


----------



## Harvey (May 10, 2021)

180 said:


> Snow pack has ripened. Next Sunday is the last day.  My guess.


Thanks.


----------



## ss20 (May 10, 2021)

I'll be there Friday for my last northeast ski day for a while.  I'll be solo.  Black/white skinny Dynastars and black/green nordica boots.  Multi-color mask that pulls down over my face and is attached to my helmet via clips I superglued on.

But if you just look for someone swearing at/flailing in the moguls chances are it's me


----------



## MadPatSki (May 14, 2021)

One more weekend... how many more?

How much longer May we ski? Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 7








						How much longer May we ski? Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 7
					

For the second weekend in a row, Killington has the only lift spinning in the East. Last weekend skiers said goodbye to Skyelark and Bittersweet; it’s down to the Superstar glacier until the end. K…




					madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## skiur (May 14, 2021)

I'd be highly surprised if Killington reopens next weekend.  Lots of sun and temps in the 60's and 70's in the next 7 days.


----------



## thebigo (May 14, 2021)

Auto road opens tomorrow. Looks boney but definitely still skiable. 






						Mount Washington Observatory | View from Wildcat
					






					www.mountwashington.org


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2021)

Just drove by Cannon. Wish I had my skis. Baron’s run looks like a lot of turns could still be made.


----------



## chuckstah (May 14, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Just drove by Cannon. Wish I had my skis. Baron’s run looks like a lot of turns could still be made.


Baron's was good last week. Continuous snow from Way Back up except one small gap.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2021)

Not east coast, but Utah is done.  Snowbird announced last night that they are not reopening.  



> While we aimed to have another weekend of skiing & riding, Mother Nature has other plans. After a thorough assessment from our team based on current & forecasted conditions as well as rapid melting on the mountain, Snowbird is officially closed for the 2020-21 winter season. Thank you to everyone who joined us—we're looking forward to getting back on snow with you for our 50th season. Summer starts on June 19!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2021)

From k

Despite how badly we want to hold onto spring skiing, Mother Nature has other plans. After assessing conditions and the forecast, it’s clear that the 2020-21 winter season at Killington has come to an end. We will not reopen for skiing and riding. Sunday, May 16 was officially the final day of winter operations at Killington.  

Thinking back to Opening Day – Friday, Nov. 20, 2020 – we kicked off winter with uncertainty and new challenges, but we made it work. We made it happen.  With your help, we protected the longevity of the season, spanning 170 days at Killington – the longest season in the East! Thank you for being a part of this unforgettable season, for joining us in our Operation Stay Safe efforts, for being patient with us, and for choosing to ski and ride Killington. 

Now, we welcome all that summer at The Beast has to offer. The Bike Park and Golf Course open Memorial Day Weekend! The Adventure Center is back in action July 1, and we’re welcoming events back this summer, including Cooler in the Mountains Free Concert Series presented by Bud Light Seltzer.  

Cheers to year-round adventure!  Killington.com


----------



## MadPatSki (May 20, 2021)

Last post of the season...

The End – Eastern Closing Thread 2021 – Part 8
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2021/05/20/the-end-eastern-closing-thread-2021-part-8/


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 20, 2021)

now every one is left with this!


----------



## Zand (May 29, 2021)

Anyone want a bonus day at Stratton? I'd hit it.


----------



## ss20 (May 29, 2021)

Mount Snow has an inch down on their summit webcam and it's puking.


----------

